# Discord severs and Telegram Chats



## BaoBun (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey!! 

I'm wanting to make more friends within the community and was wondering if anyone had a link to a discord server or telegram group that they would let me join?  I'm into video games and art so anything relating to that would also be cool!!


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 24, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I'm wanting to make more friends within the community and was wondering if anyone had a link to a discord server or telegram group that they would let me join?  I'm into video games and art so anything relating to that would also be cool!!


Hey, I have an art discord if you're interested! It's for furs and non-furs and completely SFW, not a huge server but everyone's friendly ^^


----------



## BaoBun (Sep 25, 2018)

Asher Grey said:


> Hey, I have an art discord if you're interested! It's for furs and non-furs and completely SFW, not a huge server but everyone's friendly ^^


Yes sure!  my discord is Baobun#3939


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 25, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> Yes sure!  my discord is Baobun#3939


It's Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers if you're interested!


----------



## BaoBun (Sep 27, 2018)

Asher Grey said:


> It's Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers if you're interested!


Thank you!!!


----------

